# comment acceder à mon ftp à distance via dyndns ?



## fmg615 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

voici l'adresse de mon ftp : ftp://example.dyndns.org qui est censé rediriger vers le dossier ftp qui se trouve sur mon mac (pour échanger des fichiers de 200-300 Mo avec mes clients).
Je n'arrive pas à m'y connecter via cyberduck depuis un autre mac. J'obtiens la réponse suivante : "délai d'attente dépassé".
Je me suis inscrit sur dyndns. J'ai téléchargé Dyndns Updater. J'ai aussi installé et configuré PureFTPd Manager. DyndnsUpdater est configuré avec : "interface : web-based IP detection".

Ma configuration : Ibook G4 - OS 10.4.11
Et il est allumé, bien sûr  (entre 10h et 22h)

J'aimerais trouver où est le défaut de ma configuration d'abord...
J'envisagerai un autre solution seulement si je ne trouve pas la faille.

Merci.

Olivier.


----------



## DualG4 (10 Novembre 2009)

La conf dyndns semble correcte (on parvient à faire un ping sur ton adresse).

Mais par curiosité: as tu paramétré ton routeur?


----------



## fmg615 (10 Novembre 2009)

Que faut-il  paramétrer sur le routeur (sfr-neufbox)? J'avais essayé de renseigner les champs concernant dyndns mais ça ne m'a pas avancé...


----------



## napalmatt (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

A priori, il faut que tu configures ton routeur pour qu'il redirige le port 21 (traditionnellement utilisé pour le protocole FTP, mais à vérifier si c'est bien celui là que tu utilises sur ton serveur) sur l'IP de ton ordinateur.


----------



## fmg615 (11 Novembre 2009)

Je ne saisi pas bien car je crois avoir compris que l'ip change... comment je fais pour renvoyer dessus?

sinon je crois avoir trouvé dans la rubrique Réseau/NAT de ma neufbox.
Il faut que je remplisse les champs suivants
Qu'est-ce que j'y mets? et surtout quels chiffres pour l'ip (entre celle du routeur, et toutes celles que dyndnsupdater liste...buuuu)

Protocole (tcp ou UDP ou les deux)
Type (port ou plage)
Ports externes
adresse ip de destination
ports de destination


----------



## fmg615 (11 Novembre 2009)

Finalement ça marche avec les infos suivantes

Protocole : tcp
Type : port
Ports externes : 21
adresse ip de destination : xxx.xxx.x.xx (j'ai mis celle qui est dans Préférences systèmes/réseau/ethernet/tcp-ip   adresse ip)
ports de destination : 21

et ce que j'apprécie aussi c'est qu'avec un simple navigateur internet, les gens peuvent télécharger mes documents, pas nécessaire d'utiliser cyberduck.
Merci.


----------



## napalmatt (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Oui excuse moi, je n'ai pas été très loquace sur ma réponse..! Ca m'apprendra ! Je parlais effectivement de l'adresse IP de ton ordinateur sur le réseau local (192.168.xxx.xxx), donc fixe. 
Bien joué.


----------



## fmg615 (11 Novembre 2009)

Pour que je comprenne bien
1/ l'adresse dyndns sert à renvoyer vers l'ip de mon routeur, qui change constamment. C'est cela ? 
2/ l'ip de mon ordi est fixe, elle est déterminée aléatoirement?

Prochaine étape, il va falloir que je mette en place le même système là où je travaille. Il s'agit d'un réseau d'ordinateurs, sans serveur et un seul ftp sur un ordinateur....


----------



## napalmatt (12 Novembre 2009)

fmg615 a dit:


> Pour que je comprenne bien
> 1/ l'adresse dyndns sert à renvoyer vers l'ip de mon routeur, qui change constamment. C'est cela ?
> 2/ l'ip de mon ordi est fixe, elle est déterminée aléatoirement?
> 
> Prochaine étape, il va falloir que je mette en place le même système là où je travaille. Il s'agit d'un réseau d'ordinateurs, sans serveur et un seul ftp sur un ordinateur....




Bonjour,

1/ Oui. Mais disons que c'est plutôt l'adresse IP attribuée par ton fournisseur d'accès internet qui change de façon aléatoire (tu dois pouvoir acheter une IP fixe à ton FAI pour t'éviter une adresse FTP finissant par une extension .dyndns.org que tu ne maitrises pas ; mais pour un FTP perso ça va très bien comme ça je trouve). Ton routeur à aussi une IP "fixe" dans ton réseau local (en 192.168.xxx.xxx)
2/ Oui, et non ! Ca dépend comment tu organises ton réseau local.

Soit, pour simplifier, c'est ton routeur qui assigne automatiquement (et aléatoirement pour toi) les adresses IP à tous les dispositifs qui y sont connectés (option DHCP dans la configuration de ton routeur, c'est généralement ça qui est utilisé pour simplifier la configuration).
Soit c'est toi qui assigne en dur dans chaque dispositif connecté au réseau une adresse IP "fixe".

En espérant ne pas avoir été trop rébarbatif.

Pour la mise en place au boulot, idem qu'à la maison !


----------

